# "Thank you" shouts



## Nirvana (Aug 18, 2009)

Ya know, "Thanks for the fav/thanks for the watch." Are these considered rude, or is NOT giving a "thank you" rude (unless you're one of them popular folks, in which case giving a "thank you" is probably unfeasible)?


----------



## Azerane (Aug 18, 2009)

I don't think it's rude to give them, after all, you are saying thank you. I like to try to say something else along with a thankyou, otherwise it feels kinda pointless and like the person may not care. I myself feel rude for not thanking people. It's personal preferance really.


----------



## Aurali (Aug 18, 2009)

I don't think there is a set "rude"

Just do what you think is best


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Aug 18, 2009)

why would it be considered rude to thank someone for giving you props? the hell is wrong with people nowadays??


----------



## Devious Bane (Aug 18, 2009)

Who gives a damn? It helps my old shouts get bumped off.


----------



## Nirvana (Aug 20, 2009)

Wolf-Bone said:


> why would it be considered rude to thank someone for giving you props? the hell is wrong with people nowadays??



I saw one person who said "I DELETE 'THANK YOU' SHOUTS" in big caps letters, like that, in her profile. So I didn't thank her. At that point, it occurred to me to wonder if maybe some folks don't like it.

My thought is that it may be considered a form of shameless self-promotion ... Kind of like using it as an excuse to post on someone else's wall, so that you get seen. 

I do try and personalize the "thanks" if I can, but sometimes I can't think of anything to say (especially if the person doesn't have much of his or her own art posted). 

Thanks for the replies, all.


----------



## TakeWalker (Aug 20, 2009)

Usually, if they don't like it, they'll let you know.

Personally, I thank people for watches. If they comment on a submission they've fav'd, I'll thank them for the fav there. I feel like favs happen more frequently and leaving a shout every time you get one is spammy; however, I don't care if people do it. It's slightly nicer than being ignored.


----------



## Poetigress (Aug 20, 2009)

I thank for watches because I appreciate that someone wants to keep up with what I'm doing, and I figure if they're willing to follow my work, I can at least take a minute to go say hi and thanks. (I usually don't thank for faves unless I have something else to say.) 

I try to skim the person's profile before I leave the shout just in case they're rabidly against it, but I just feel like, if my polite and friendly expression of appreciation is going to massively tick someone off, that's their problem and not mine. *shrug*

I will say that getting "you're welcome" shouts when I thank someone for a watch feels a touch unnecessary, but again, I think it's generally done with good intentions, and I'm certainly not going to go off on somebody because of it.


----------



## Kayla-La (Aug 20, 2009)

I ask people on my profile to not thank me for watches/favs.

The simple fact is, it tends to get really spammy if you regularly watch artists like I do. I'd have an entire shout page full of copy and paste 'thanks for the watch!' and eventually it feels ... well. Fake. I doubt the majourity of them REALLY cared that I watched them, and even if they do, it's nice they appreciate it, but they don't have to tell me. I watched them because I wanted to see their art, not to do them a favour, they don't owe me anything.

I also delete thank you for the watch/fav shouts. Despite asking in bright red letters on my profile I still get them, so I just quietly delete them (I don't run to their page and cuss at them or anything silly like that). I think the only time I'd do otherwise is if I got a shout from the guy running around on people's pages telling them if they favourited that they need to come back and comment, too. That's ridiculously rude, but that's another topic.

A nice compromise is to just make a journal every once in a while welcoming all the new watchers, maybe asking them what they'd like to see so they can feel involved. Copypasta 'thank you's aren't really worth all that much.

Of course, there are also people out there who will unwatch an artist who didn't thank them for watching them. They're silly, but they exist. I had someone over on Deviantart unwatch me because I didn't critique their work (???). Just do what you think is best, really, and understand you'll annoy someone either way, so try not to worry about it. You can't please everybody.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Aug 22, 2009)

Good fucking _Lord_. Ok, so the logic is, if you _really_ appreciate me, you won't do/say anything on my page/gallery/whatever because anything that might (_might_) result in you getting noticed is automatically selfish. Or by that same token, I don't care about having people tell me they like my stuff and why they like it or just give me a shout out to know I'm in their thoughts. Fuck that! I just want to be more well known than you!

No wonder you guys have no real friends.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Aug 22, 2009)

Nirvana said:


> I saw one person who said "I DELETE 'THANK YOU' SHOUTS" in big caps letters, like that, in her profile.


You know what you should do there?

Say "You faved xxxxx!? Fuck you!" (where xxxxx is the title of the submission and a link to it).

And unwatch that person, if you were watching him/her first.



> My thought is that it may be considered a form of shameless self-promotion ... Kind of like using it as an excuse to post on someone else's wall, so that you get seen.


It's only shameless self-promotion if you provide a link to and the title of the submission.


----------



## Ragnarok-Cookies (Aug 22, 2009)

If you oddly don't like people commending you for your work, then usually it should be in their profile information. Unless personally the person does not like people doing this (Considered spam to them). If it's an awesome piece of work that I really like, I would usually comment something like that. 

On the flip side if your thanking somebody else for saying or adding you/watching, then it might be annoying to some viewers. But it's interesting since for some reason they don't want to be noticed that they like x person's work. Personally myself I would not go out of my way to "Thank" everybody having to do with my FA existence. Unless you stick out of course ;P.

So just check out their profile to see if they have any set rules about this.


----------



## TehSean (Aug 22, 2009)

If you are a commission artist: Always thank for shouts. People like that. It makes them feel special. You sell more by creating a memory in the mind of that special, unique person.


----------



## Volkodav (Aug 24, 2009)

I put in my profile that there's no need to thank me. I'm not going to reply with "YOU'RE WELCOME"... I have way too many messages and I fave way too many things to go back and thank everybody for the faves and shit.

It aint rude, just put in your profile "THANKS FOR THE FAVES/WATCHES"


----------



## Volkodav (Aug 24, 2009)

Clayton said:


> I put in my profile that there's no need to thank me. I'm not going to reply with "YOU'RE WELCOME"... I have way too many messages and I fave way too many things to go back and thank everybody for the faves and shit.
> 
> It aint rude, just put in your profile "THANKS FOR THE FAVES/WATCHES"



how i delete doublepost?


----------



## Xaerun (Aug 24, 2009)

Clayton said:


> how i delete doublepost?


Got that for ya.
*is bored*


----------

